# dvd won't play



## martinphantom (Jan 1, 2011)

My dvd player won't play a dvd purchased from the UK says it's from the wrong region---what can I do to play it? If anything? Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

Commercial DVDs are released with region codes that restricts in which part of the world they can be played. Consumer DVD players sold in those regions are pre-configured with the correct region code for the given sales area. The United States, Canada, Bermuda, and U.S. territories are region 1. Europe (except Russia, Ukraine, and Belarus), The Middle East, Egypt, Japan, South Africa, Swaziland, Lesotho, Greenland and region 2.

You would need to purchase a DVD player that can play region 2 discs in order to play a disc made to be played in the UK.

Current DVD drives in computers allow changing the region code of the drive up to 5 times and then they stay locked on the fifth setting.

EDIT: There are DVD players being sold as region 0 (zero) or region free. They claim to play discs from any region. However, some discs are made in such away that they will not work in such a player.


----------

